# MCAT 2013 Pattern? Would It Be the Same As 2012?



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Asalam o alaikum everyone!

I want to know if mcat 2013 syllabus and pattern would be the same as 2012? I have read on various sites (other than uhs) that it's going to be different this year. I'm really worried. Should I prepare whole books or mcat 2012 syllabus only? I'm posting the pattern below.

The candidates will have to solve the following pattern of MCQs from their concern key concepts of major subjects.


 Physics (44 MCQs) 
Chemistry (44 MCQs) 
English (22 MCQs) 
Biology (88 MCQs) 
Aptitude (22 MCQs) 
 Total time allowed for the test shall be 150 minutes.


I'm a repeater actually. I got 973/1050 in matric, 943/1100 in F.Sc and unfortunately 845/1100 in mcat. So yes, I'm going to repeat. Also repeaters here guide me like what they are doing and when they will join academy and which practicing books they are using. Thanks in advance.

Allah Hafiz!


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

The pattern in 2O12 was
Physics-44
chemistry-58
english-30
bio-88

Total: 220

It will most likely be the same in 2013, as it has been the same since 2011. If you are solely preparing for MCAT. stick to the syllabus, it will save you a lot of time. If you're also planning to take NUST entry test or some other, the entire books will probz be better,


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I m too confused.I decided not to join any academy but now, I m worry about aptitude and physics.
For these 2 subjects,maybe I join academy.Now,it is "Do or Die" situation for me.Only prayers and
hard work can help me and help us.I also need some valuable suggestions.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

every year these type of rumors arise. if uhs have something to change then they will announce it till june just concentrate on uhs 2012 sallybus if they have any amendment they will announce 2-3 months before exams so dont waste your energy on unproductive things best of luck:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Guys do not confuse yourself about whether to join academy or not...It does not make a damn difference...They do not give any special syrup  I guess. If Aptitude had been included then we shall see that later on Inshllah. I am a repeater and now I realize that why everyone used to say "only punjab textbooks" you need to focus and steadily work hard.And I believe Inshallah sure you shall reach your goals if you are motivated and also taking good care of your prayers not for results but to solely for Allah Almighty .


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

hey i want to ask that if the books like mcat etc can help us in preparing for entry test ?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

seriously they help a lot i score 975 in mcat and majority of question are those which i solved at home and 13 questions are from past papers its a big deal


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

plz can any one tell me which a level book is best for physics and chemistry?because i found physics mcat 2012 difficult and chemistry also so i thought that i should read a levels books alsoif anyone knows plzz help...thanks


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

h.a. said:


> seriously they help a lot i score 975 in mcat and majority of question are those which i solved at home and 13 questions are from past papers its a big deal


about which book u r talking ??


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

The dogar book for mcat is a good guide for practising mcat questions. 

Also while we're talking about repeating and hard-work I need some sense knocked into me. I'm from a family of over achievers, and all my cousins have completed their post grad education by the time they were 24. And because I'm repeating this year, I'm afraid i'll still be under-graduating by the time i'm 24.

this gets me down a lot, and i cant focus as much as i should


----------



## amanullah555 (Feb 23, 2013)

carvan mcat book is also best for repeaters.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

annie khan said:


> about which book u r talking ??


i used ilmi objective books and carvan new mcat sallybus books

- - - Updated - - -



amanullah555 said:


> carvan mcat book is also best for repeaters.


 i agree

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> The dogar book for mcat is a good guide for practising mcat questions. Also while we're talking about repeating and hard-work I need some sense knocked into me. I'm from a family of over achievers, and all my cousins have completed their post grad education by the time they were 24. And because I'm repeating this year, I'm afraid i'll still be under-graduating by the time i'm 24.this gets me down a lot, and i cant focus as much as i should


years doesnt matters what really matter is your career no body asks when you completed your academic stuff!!! just concenterate on your studies

- - - Updated - - -



aadi said:


> plz can any one tell me which a level book is best for physics and chemistry?because i found physics mcat 2012 difficult and chemistry also so i thought that i should read a levels books alsoif anyone knows plzz help...thanks


for chemistry i used cambridge book part 1 and 2 are in same book and for physics i used pacific physics it have self evaluation questions with diagrams

- - - Updated - - -

and also guys see thread mcat 2012 it has very much valuable stuff and links


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

friends, just do it from text book, take some helping sort when you have done all your syllabii , make mcqs from your books youselves... best of luck


----------



## Muhammad Imran (Nov 18, 2012)

i rang uhs contact number. it was told that syllabus will be announced just after fsc exams (2nd year). if we go through previous uhs entrance test 2009,2011,2012 (including sample) this fact is clearly demonstrated that they take mcqs most often from syllabus . so it would be better to concentrate on as such stated by uhs. RELY ON SYLLABUS . KEEP YOURSELF AWAY FROM ACADEMIES,COMMERCIAL NOTES etc. . .


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

please name the books you used for practice and how did you prepared?and when did you started preparing for mcat i mean from which month


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

friends please name the books you all used to prepare MCAT.. If, the only thing which we must do is to stick to the Punjab text books of part 1 and part 2 then why there is a need to see the other books ???:?i mean i have seen many of the people saying to concentrate on to the syllabus but i really am not getting the Other BOOKS thing :speechless: Is there a need of that ??


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

farah said:


> please name the books you used for practice and how did you prepared?and when did you started preparing for mcat i mean from which month


 i started my prep in november 2011 for 2012 entry test i used carvan mcat ilmi objectives some people says dogar books are very good try that too

- - - Updated - - -



Hooria Qureshi said:


> friends please name the books you all used to prepare MCAT.. If, the only thing which we must do is to stick to the Punjab text books of part 1 and part 2 then why there is a need to see the other books ???:?i mean i have seen many of the people saying to concentrate on to the syllabus but i really am not getting the Other BOOKS thing :speechless: Is there a need of that ??


there is no such need to see other books than textbooks, but make sure you have crystal clear concepts


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

i have given entry test the previous year....all ov the mcqs were from text book xcept english portion...so u should concentrate on ur text books...i am doing mbbs now...but i request you to make your concepts clear...v much clear....it also matters alot when you go in some med college....all these concepts are needed there too....


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> I m too confused.I decided not to join any academy but now, I m worry about aptitude and physics.
> For these 2 subjects,maybe I join academy.Now,it is "Do or Die" situation for me.Only prayers and
> hard work can help me and help us.I also need some valuable suggestions.


i suggest you not to worry as we are travelling in the same boat.. and i plan to join Stars academy for M CAT preparation this year i have heard that the coaching classes of this institute are very affective and helpful..
hopes this helps you..:thumbsup:


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> i suggest you not to worry as we are travelling in the same boat.. and i plan to join Stars academy for M CAT preparation this year i have heard that the coaching classes of this institute are very affective and helpful..
> hopes this helps you..:thumbsup:


r u repeating too ? 
I decided to give crash tests at Al-hamd.I dont know much about this academy but I heard ,it gave toppers of entry test last year.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> r u repeating too ?
> I decided to give crash tests at Al-hamd.I dont know much about this academy but I heard ,it gave toppers of entry test last year.


yeah i am repeating too. i have heard that for coaching classes Starz academy is best while for test session i.e. crash tests Kipps is best . i dicided to join m cat session of Starz institute. may be i join Kips for crash test in august.. but i think an additional thing too that i must develop my concepts during coaching classes at Starz and after then i ought to stick to books myself at home to prepare myself thoroghly for M CAT as i have experienced that M CAT requires learning the books by heart more than concepts..

what are your thoughts about this??

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> Guys do not confuse yourself about whether to join academy or not...It does not make a damn difference...They do not give any special syrup  I guess. If Aptitude had been included then we shall see that later on Inshllah. I am a repeater and now I realize that why everyone used to say "only punjab textbooks" you need to focus and steadily work hard.And I believe Inshallah sure you shall reach your goals if you are motivated and also taking good care of your prayers not for results but to solely for Allah Almighty .


is aptitude test included in the M CAT syllabus this year i.e. 2013 ???? how many chances are there?? 
if it is included than what percentage it acquires?


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> yeah i am repeating too. i have heard that for coaching classes Starz academy is best while for test session i.e. crash tests Kipps is best . i dicided to join m cat session of Starz institute. may be i join Kips for crash test in august.. but i think an additional thing too that i must develop my concepts during coaching classes at Starz and after then i ought to stick to books myself at home to prepare myself thoroghly for M CAT as i have experienced that M CAT requires learning the books by heart more than concepts..
> 
> what are your thoughts about this??
> 
> ...


If aptitude is included then i would comprise of 22 questions.Last year Aptitude Questions were just formality as you know


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> r u repeating too ?
> I decided to give crash tests at Al-hamd.I dont know much about this academy but I heard ,it gave toppers of entry test last year.


yeah, annie i am repeating M CAT too. i decided to join coaching classes of STARS institute.. as i heard its coaching classes are affective..
after this i would preffer to stick to books at home a couple of days before exam..
and what about your preparation??

- - - Updated - - -



==Prince MD Khan said:


> If aptitude is included then i would comprise of 22 questions.Last year Aptitude Questions were just formality as you know


it means more chances are there of inclusion of Aptitude test this year??
its alarming for us as it would be our first experience in aptitude


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Amna .. u r right.Being repeaters,we know better the importance of concepts esp. in physics.
Last year,entry test prep at academy was totally useless so I decided not to waste my time and
money and will join just test session at Al-Hamd.And I will suggest u to join crash test session.
It will more helpful than regular classes.I m telling from my expernce.
Prep is just going .. not so good and urs ??


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> yeah, annie i am repeating M CAT too. i decided to join coaching classes of STARS institute.. as i heard its coaching classes are affective..
> after this i would preffer to stick to books at home a couple of days before exam..
> and what about your preparation??
> 
> ...


Well i would say,Do not worry about  All is Well :thumbsup: With Faith in ALLAH,dtermination,courage we can achieve any milestone so cheer up,Just we should do our best this time;converting impossible into possible


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> Amna .. u r right.Being repeaters,we know better the importance of concepts esp. in physics.
> Last year,entry test prep at academy was totally useless so I decided not to waste my time and
> money and will join just test session at Al-Hamd.And I will suggest u to join crash test session.
> It will more helpful than regular classes.I m telling from my expernce.
> Prep is just going .. not so good and urs ??


well i havnt started my prep yet..  as i am preparing for NET -1 ... actually just trying, i am not prepared for nust .. .. ohh its difficult to learn the 100% syllabi alongwith intelligence portion ... the bitter thing is that Eng would come out of syllabi.. 
its just tention for me more than a chance to get into mbbs..
and this tention has made me ill physcally as well as mentally..
as i heard " nust exam is usually difficult.."
and i feel .. i cnt get through it even after working hard..
thats why 

- - - Updated - - -

hey guys..
 i have consulted about MCAT from UHS
and they say there is no chance of M CAT in july ...
:thumbsup: All the Best


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

amna what about your fsc marks r u repeating fsc?well all the best for the nust test..:thumbsup:


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

aadi said:


> amna what about your fsc marks r u repeating fsc?well all the best for the nust test..:thumbsup:


nope i am just repeating m cat 
well i secured 920 i fsc . but just 885 in m cat ...
:!: nust is impossible as i have described earlier..

- - - Updated - - -

well what about your marks??
have you any idea when will test session of kips start ..??
i mean do tell me if you have any info in this regard.. 
thanx


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Nust test is not so difficult ... last year i scored 83% in NET but my fsc marks was not good enough to get admission.... over all test is very easy... 5 to 6 question was definations ... so take it easy... if you have good fsc marks you can get admission easily... If you have 950+ marks in Fsc your chances is 75% so try it youu will be happy to see the test... just concentrate only one question.... a lot of time there ...i completed my test before 30 mint of finishing time.... so take it easy...

- - - Updated - - -

Dear students try to study plant portion of biology... espacially 9th chapter... last year at least 15 question was from plant question pinus plant and life cycles ... i will pray for every student .. best of luck... and entry test will be on september 28( not conferm....)


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> well i havnt started my prep yet..  as i am preparing for NET -1 ... actually just trying, i am not prepared for nust .. .. ohh its difficult to learn the 100% syllabi alongwith intelligence portion ... the bitter thing is that Eng would come out of syllabi..
> its just tention for me more than a chance to get into mbbs..
> and this tention has made me ill physcally as well as mentally
> 
> ...


any information about mcat syllabus 2013 ??
and kips test will start after regular session.
Last year,a month before mcat they start test session.

- - - Updated - - -



saqib_ali said:


> Nust test is not so difficult ... last year i scored 83% in NET but my fsc marks was not good enough to get admission.... over all test is very easy... 5 to 6 question was definations ... so take it easy... if you have good fsc marks you can get admission easily... If you have 950+ marks in Fsc your chances is 75% so try it youu will be happy to see the test... just concentrate only one question.... a lot of time there ...i completed my test before 30 mint of finishing time.... so take it easy...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dear students try to study plant portion of biology... espacially 9th chapter... last year at least 15 question was from plant question pinus plant and life cycles ... i will pray for every student .. best of luck... and entry test will be on september 28( not conferm....)


- - - Updated - - -



saqib_ali said:


> Nust test is not so difficult ... last year i scored 83% in NET but my fsc marks was not good enough to get admission.... over all test is very easy... 5 to 6 question was definations ... so take it easy... if you have good fsc marks you can get admission easily... If you have 950+ marks in Fsc your chances is 75% so try it youu will be happy to see the test... just concentrate only one question.... a lot of time there ...i completed my test before 30 mint of finishing time.... so take it easy...
> 
> is nust test beneficial?
> I heard for girls, nust mcat is not so good because it has few seats for girls and
> ...


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> nope i am just repeating m cat
> well i secured 920 i fsc . but just 885 in m cat ...
> :!: nust is impossible as i have described earlier..
> 
> ...


my marks are 924 in fsc but only 830 in mcat... kips test session starts after mcat session last time it was in august..well you will join only test session not regular session?because i am thinking of joining regular session...test session of kips is not very good..


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

aadi said:


> my marks are 924 in fsc but only 830 in mcat... kips test session starts after mcat session last time it was in august..well you will join only test session not regular session?because i am thinking of joining regular session...test session of kips is not very good..


well,kips regular session is not good too.I joined it last year and it was not helpful.
Minimum marks I scored in mcat was due to my prep. at home,not at kips.
I suggest u not to join regular session.Try another academy.I dont know about
test session at kips.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

aadi said:


> my marks are 924 in fsc but only 830 in mcat... kips test session starts after mcat session last time it was in august..well you will join only test session not regular session?because i am thinking of joining regular session...test session of kips is not very good..


 i plan to join regular session in starz . after it i will just stick to books all time before exam .. i thought incase if i need then i will join test session at kips.. i heard fro someone that for regular sssion starz is awsome and for test session kips is the best..

the study pattern and way of star isawesome but tests and assignments are just book lines or ilmi objective booklines on the other side the way of study and teaching of kips is horrible itsjust a way of discouragement but their test are best if you want to attendcoaching classes of mcat then go to star and attend test session of kips 



- - - Updated - - -

well where you will join for test session ??
and why kips is not good..?:?

- - - Updated - - -

did you join the kips test session last year?? how was this?

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> any information about mcat syllabus 2013 ??
> and kips test will start after regular session.
> Last year,a month before mcat they start test session.
> 
> ...


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

annie last time the regular session of kips was good it helped me alot in preparation but only the disadtvantage was the chemistry teacher..he was not good ....we prepare by ourself for chemistry..and i lost major marks due to chemistry..full length papers were so so ..amna i joined kips test session it was just time wasting so after some days i left test session and studied at home..therefore i have decided that i will join kips regular session but not test session..thinking of joining another academy but dont know which:?


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

aadi said:


> annie last time the regular session of kips was good it helped me alot in preparation but only the disadtvantage was the chemistry teacher..he was not good ....we prepare by ourself for chemistry..and i lost major marks due to chemistry..full length papers were so so ..amna i joined kips test session it was just time wasting so after some days i left test session and studied at home..therefore i have decided that i will join kips regular session but not test session..thinking of joining another academy but dont know which:?


 then i think you must join starz... thats awsom .. 
well.. when will the 2nd regular session of statz start ?? 
i dont know the exact date ,.. i have to join it.. 
let me know if you have any update in this regard.

- - - Updated - - -



saqib_ali said:


> Nust test is not so difficult ... last year i scored 83% in NET but my fsc marks was not good enough to get admission.... over all test is very easy... 5 to 6 question was definations ... so take it easy... if you have good fsc marks you can get admission easily... If you have 950+ marks in Fsc your chances is 75% so try it youu will be happy to see the test... just concentrate only one question.... a lot of time there ...i completed my test before 30 mint of finishing time.... so take it easy...
> 
> as this year the general awareness portion has been subsituted with intelligence .. i am nervous abut it ... what should i prepare..:?
> 
> ...


plz let me know about the Physics, english and intelligence portion in NUST exam 
should i do the numericles in physics alongwith examples or just learning formulas is enough to solve numerical qstions in test??.. moreover i havent enough time to do this all .. what will better??? and from where i should prepare english...
one more thing plz tell me the test pattern ..
and thanx for relieving my tention to some extent..


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

amna the thing is that their session is just of 1 month and after that we have to study at home which i found very difficult  kips session is of 2 months so we can learn more in 2 months than 1..and after 1 month my case is that i will forget the things which i have studied..last time in 2 months i prepared whole sylabus 2-3 times just because of acdemy and didnt forget any thing...so i think i will join kips but try its anyother branch..stars session will start i think in may then but no news yet..


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

*Just Formulas*



Amna Amir said:


> then i think you must join starz... thats awsom .. well.. when will the 2nd regular session of statz start ?? i dont know the exact date ,.. i have to join it.. let me know if you have any update in this regard.- - - Updated - - -plz let me know about the Physics, english and intelligence portion in NUST exam should i do the numericles in physics alongwith examples or just learning formulas is enough to solve numerical qstions in test??.. moreover i havent enough time to do this all .. what will better??? and from where i should prepare english... one more thing plz tell me the test pattern ..and thanx for relieving my tention to some extent..


Amna just memorize formulas and solve numerical as a practice .... Current directions ..... Laser .... Half life ... Magnetic field and similar topic you should read highly level... While english is very easy last year Even Easy than MCAT... Last year there were no intelligence test ... Last year was general knowledge very easy... 5 to 10 question of english are very easy. A paragraph was given at the end 5 question related to that paragraph very easy.... For intelligence test you should take practice of verbal and non verbal question... Just type verbal and non verbal question in google... or just go to the website given at the end... Last year i gave the Army medical college test Computer baised all the question were intelligence 90 non verbal and 90 verbal question and just 20 from acadimic level mean from FSc.. and i get 183 marks in the test ... but i just not like ARMY life so i rejected AMC.. Now i think that it was my Huge mistake in my life... SO ups and downs are the part of life... come to nust test take it easy ... when to start test just relax just think you will get it and start with 1st queston... my paper copy starts with biology...there was 80 question from biology almost 60 mcqs of biology came from that topics that were not included in UHS syllabus .... 40 question from chemistry 25 are very easy 10 are conceptual 5 are difficult....... 40 question from physics almost 20 nomericals easy solving.... 30 from english i think that only 5 ti 7 question were vocab ... overall very easy than chemistry.... and 10 question from general knowledge ..... thats all about NET 2012 i am sure will be in 2013 except general knowledge... now will be intelligence test ... my favourite test and most intresting test... if you have intrest it will be very easy... you can ask me anything....

- - - Updated - - -

website is www.entrytestmcqs.com


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

saqib_ali said:


> Amna just memorize formulas and solve numerical as a practice .... Current directions ..... Laser .... Half life ... Magnetic field and similar topic you should read highly level... While english is very easy last year Even Easy than MCAT... Last year there were no intelligence test ... Last year was general knowledge very easy... 5 to 10 question of english are very easy. A paragraph was given at the end 5 question related to that paragraph very easy.... For intelligence test you should take practice of verbal and non verbal question... Just type verbal and non verbal question in google... or just go to the website given at the end... Last year i gave the Army medical college test Computer baised all the question were intelligence 90 non verbal and 90 verbal question and just 20 from acadimic level mean from FSc.. and i get 183 marks in the test ... but i just not like ARMY life so i rejected AMC.. Now i think that it was my Huge mistake in my life... SO ups and downs are the part of life... come to nust test take it easy ... when to start test just relax just think you will get it and start with 1st queston... my paper copy starts with biology...there was 80 question from biology almost 60 mcqs of biology came from that topics that were not included in UHS syllabus .... 40 question from chemistry 25 are very easy 10 are conceptual 5 are difficult....... 40 question from physics almost 20 nomericals easy solving.... 30 from english i think that only 5 ti 7 question were vocab ... overall very easy than chemistry.... and 10 question from general knowledge ..... thats all about NET 2012 i am sure will be in 2013 except general knowledge... now will be intelligence test ... my favourite test and most intresting test... if you have intrest it will be very easy... you can ask me anything....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> website is NUST & UHS Entry Test 2013


well. thank you so much..



- - - Updated - - -

hey guys uhs has issued the syllabi of M CAT 2013 
the syllabi is avaiable here

http://edu.apnafort.com/?p=5518

- - - Updated - - -


UHS issued the Syllabus of Medical / Dental Colleges Entrance Test (MCAT) 2013 | Educational Blog


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 28, 2013)

h.a. said:


> seriously they help a lot i score 975 in mcat and majority of question are those which i solved at home and 13 questions are from past papers its a big deal


can u plz tell me about the books from which u study? God bless u!


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> can u plz tell me about the books from which u study? God bless u!


i am using taxt book and a little a level books ,carvan ,ilmi and vital mcat books


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> yeah i am repeating too. i have heard that for coaching classes Starz academy is best while for test session i.e. crash tests Kipps is best . i dicided to join m cat session of Starz institute. may be i join Kips for crash test in august.. but i think an additional thing too that i must develop my concepts during coaching classes at Starz and after then i ought to stick to books myself at home to prepare myself thoroghly for M CAT as i have experienced that M CAT requires learning the books by heart more than concepts..
> 
> what are your thoughts about this??
> 
> ...


Hi plz help me If I join star then which campus of star should I go for...I live in Lahore and I can join any campus but I want to know the best


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

@ Awais Ishaq
sorry for late reply .. from my point of view you should join starz johar town campus .. near Akbar Chock opposite to Adil cng station...
i hope it's not too late..


----------



## Nosherwan (Nov 18, 2012)

Star Crash and Grand tests are also good for MCAt preparation...


----------

